# at his parents' house



## Tennessee Trev

Hello,

I'm a newcomer to Czech so apologies if the answer to this question is obvious.

I would like to say that a person died "at his parents' house". As I understand it "his parents' house" is "jeho rodičů dům" (gen.), and "at his house" would be "v jeho domě" (loc.). Is it correct to combine the two as "v jeho rodičů domě"?

Děkuju moc!


----------



## bibax

*Zemřel v domě svých rodičů.* = He died at his (own) parents' house.
*Zemřel ve svém domě.*  = He died at his (own) house.

You must use the reflexive possessive pronoun *svůj* in this case.

*Zemřel v jeho domě.* ... means that he died in a house of somebody else (who was mentioned previously)


----------



## Enquiring Mind

U (svých) rodičů.  Svých rodičů = his own parents.  Jeho  rodičů = his (someone else's).   If it is clear from the context that the person is already at his parents house (e.g. he'd been there for several days in a poor state of health) when it happened, you could omit the svých.   U + gen means (here) at someone's house, you don't need any form of dům.
Zemřel u rodičů. He died at his parents' house.
But wait for a native.


----------



## bibax

_'V domě svých rodičů'_ implies that his parents are owners of the house.
_'U rodičů'_ says nothing about ownership of the house or flat in which they live.

Another possibility: *v rodném domě* (in his native house, where he was born).


----------



## Tennessee Trev

Thank you all for your quick and clear responses!


----------

